# Grainy lip balm...



## lioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok...so I want to redo my recipe for my lip balm and I am wondering if its because of the shea butter in it. When I first make it its fine but if it heats up during these hot summer times at any point it becomes a grainy mess. If I just replace the shea butter with something like mango butter will it fix the problem? I was also thinking of going to a different wax other then beeswax to be totally vegan....can anyone suggest something? 
My main concern is the grainyness....will is still go grainy without  the shea butter? 

I use 
beeswax
shea butter
sweet almond oil
castor oil
cocoa seed butter
and vitamin E


----------



## scbodyco (Aug 20, 2012)

lioness said:
			
		

> Ok...so I want to redo my recipe for my lip balm and I am wondering if its because of the shea butter in it. When I first make it its fine but if it heats up during these hot summer times at any point it becomes a grainy mess. If I just replace the shea butter with something like mango butter will it fix the problem? I was also thinking of going to a different wax other then beeswax to be totally vegan....can anyone suggest something?
> My main concern is the grainyness....will is still go grainy without  the shea butter?
> 
> I use
> ...




It _could_ have something to do with the shea butter, as shea does have a grainy consistency to it sometimes (not due to the quality of the shea itself usually).  Have you been continuously stirring your mixture during the cool-down phase?  Sometimes, that can help with grainy-ness.  There are plenty of websites that can help you resolve your grainy shea issue (if shea is the issue).  And you could certainly try mango butter but keep in mind mango butter is usually a harder butter compared to shea, so your final product may turn out a bit firmer.
A lot of Vegan lip balm recipes I see usually sub Candellila Wax for beeswax, you could try that and see how it turns out!

http://www.soapswap.com/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&Itemid=26&id=23762&catid=2&func=sb_pdf


----------



## lioness (Aug 20, 2012)

THanks so much for the reply...I seem to  be fine with the finished product but when it gets into someone elses hands...if it does melt on them because they left it in the car or something or with the temps it has been around here just stepping outside...lol. When it cools it then becomes grainy on them. I just have been replacing theirs but I just want to fix the problem for good. I don't mind it becoming alittle firmer so I think I am going to try the mango butter....thanks for the help.


----------



## MychelleC (Aug 20, 2012)

Shea butter is comprised of fatty acids with different melting points, and it is known to recrystallize during cooling.  Quick-cooling really helps with graininess initially, popping your balms into the fridge or freezer as soon as they're poured to prevent the crystals from forming.  I use the Ultra Refined High-Melt Point Shea from MMS and Butter EZ from Lotioncrafter and haven't seen a grain in mine or my testers' balms for several years.  HTH!


----------



## lioness (Aug 20, 2012)

I looked into using butter ez but it wasn't as natural as I wanted to go....I was hoping to find something that was natural and just didn't have the grainy problem. Now I have read that mango butter can also go grainy...hmmm...maybe if I go with cocoa butter? 
Its a customer that commented on the product going grainy and I believe it was because she let it melt. I just wanted to have a recipe where I didnt have to worry about this happening again.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 20, 2012)

From what I understand, pretty much all butters will cause things to go grainy if the balm is left to melt and harden back up again slowly. I've heard good things about using palm oil and even palm kernel oils as grain-free subs for butters in lip balms. 

Of course, you don't actually need butters at all to have a nice balm. You can have a nice balm with just oil and beeswax or any of the other balm waxes.


IrishLass


----------



## lioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks IrishLass I didn't think of it that way. I guess it's the waxes that hold it all together and provide the firmness or softness whichever you prefer. Is there an oil you like to use. I like sweet almond oil for a lot of things but I haven't tried it in a balm. I like castor for its gliding texture.


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 23, 2012)

For oil, I like to use grapeseed a lot...I use it straight up as an eye make up remover. 
Aloe butter stays pretty smooth...And is another fav ingredient of mine!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 23, 2012)

Aloe Butter is usually Coconut Oil that has had aloe added to it which is why it is so smooth.

Even if you do the quick cool down for your lip balms there is nothing you can do if people are leaving it in a hot car.  Perhaps have an information sheet that you create and hand out to people when they buy it from you.  Something along the lines of "This is a natural product and should not be exposed to high heat at any time.  Although it will still be usable it will great a bit grainy due to the melting and slow solidifying that occurs in situations as described.


----------



## Loolee (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought a shea/mango lip balm at a farmers market and mine went grainy doing nothing more than carrying it in my pocket.


----------



## itunu (Aug 28, 2012)

Adding either cera bellina or glyceryl stearate can help with grainyness.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 28, 2012)

You can also substitute shea oil for shea butter.


----------



## Paulina Morrison (Aug 29, 2012)

Ours does the same, it's been so frustrating, we're considering discontinuing our line of lip balms...  our biggest complaint is that it is 'grainy', especially in the summertime when it has a chance to melt.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Aug 30, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I stopped using coconut oil and shea butter in lip balms.   I would rather they bit a little harder with just the beeswax and oil than feel like I have been eating toast after putting on lip balm.... it's what it feels like to me when a lip balm goes grainy.  :wink:


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 30, 2012)

Seventeen Soaps said:
			
		

> This is one of the reasons I stopped using coconut oil and shea butter in lip balms.   I would rather they bit a little harder with just the beeswax and oil than *feel like I have been eating toast after putting on lip balm.*... it's what it feels like to me when a lip balm goes grainy.  :wink:



That is an excellent description!


----------



## Lady K (Dec 12, 2021)

MychelleC said:


> Shea butter is comprised of fatty acids with different melting points, and it is known to recrystallize during cooling.  Quick-cooling really helps with graininess initially, popping your balms into the fridge or freezer as soon as they're poured to prevent the crystals from forming.  I use the Ultra Refined High-Melt Point Shea from MMS and Butter EZ from Lotioncrafter and haven't seen a grain in mine or my testers' balms for several years.  HTH!



I am new to this..do you mind telling me what company is MMS? 
Butter EZ, from Lotion Crafter, exactly what kinda butter is this? 

My lip balm was great initially, it was smooth. I have it in the house which probably does fluctuate in temperature but nothing compared to summer. It is a little grainy so I am concerned to give it out like this. I used mostly the same ingredients as Poster above,  minus Castrol oil and sweet almond oil. I was pretty excited about the results so creamy but then this. :/ I never read anything about graininess until it happened. So upsetting as it was great balm.



itunu said:


> Adding either cera bellina or glyceryl stearate can help with grainyness.



Interesting. Never heard of either of those but of course I am new to this. I made one small batch. I loved it initially so creamy so proud and wow this is great but it did turn grainy in a few days just in the house.  Can you tell us a little more about it? What are the ratios for ea that you use?



itunu said:


> Adding either cera bellina or glyceryl stearate can help with grainyness.



Cera Bellina do you add this in addition to or in place of Shea, coconut oil or?


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2021)

Lady K said:


> I am new to this..do you mind telling me what company is MMS?
> Butter EZ, from Lotion Crafter, exactly what kinda butter is this?
> 
> My lip balm was great initially, it was smooth. I have it in the house which probably does fluctuate in temperature but nothing compared to summer. It is a little grainy so I am concerned to give it out like this. I used mostly the same ingredients as Poster above,  minus Castrol oil and sweet almond oil. I was pretty excited about the results so creamy but then this. :/ I never read anything about graininess until it happened. So upsetting as it was great balm.
> ...


This post is from 9 yrs ago and Mychellec hasn't been here since 2012 and itunu has not been here for 4 yrs. If you look at the top left hand side that will have the date on it. A lot people from that long ago are no longer around.


----------

